# Matching solid walnut and walnut veneer



## DavidBell (Mar 27, 2012)

I am about to finish the wall unit in the picture. I would like to have the solid walnut frame match in color with the veneer walnut drawer fronts. You will see the frame is darker than the drawer fronts. I am hoping to keep the entire unit light in color. Is there a way to treat the darker solid wood frame so it does not get darker when finished. I would rather not have to bleach the dark pieces. Any ideas would be appreciated!!!!!


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

I would suggest not staining the solid and stain the veneer to match the solid. Use a scrap to test, of course.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

You need to be careful staining some, but not all, the walnut. The unstained pieces will lighten with age and the stained pieces will not. You might try sanding the frame to a higher grit level so that it will not pick up as much stain as the plywood. As always, try everything on samples before committing to your actual project.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I would use some of Charles Neils conditioner on both the the solid and veneered surfaces and then use a base of some General finishes water base golden oak dyestain, that will help even out the color , after that I'd use some GF water base walnut dyestain. If you have the know how I would spray it on . with the dyestain you can sneak up on it by applying a little at a time until you get the color you want. Just like Art said make sure you try it on a number of samples before working on the great looking built ins.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Yeah, use dye instead of stain so you can mix it weak to start and get there gradually.


----------

